# Kiwi branches?



## rsandler (Mar 22, 2017)

A big section of one of our Kiwi vines died off last fall.  I was wondering if it would be worth saving the twigs and branches for smoking with. If you're not familiar with it, Kiwi is a fairly fast-growing vine that turns woody after a year.


----------

